# New Synapse at Strade Bianche?



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks very much so:
Scatti della nuova Cannondale | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yep... interesting seat tube near the BB.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Reminds me of my old TNT BMX bike with its Stove Pipe seat tube


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Bad Ronald said:


> Reminds me of my old TNT BMX bike with its Stove Pipe seat tube


I hope the new Synapse doesn't get the inspiration from that old TNT BMX headset though.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It will make a nice place to squeeze a spare tube or a mid-ride burrito! 

View attachment 276503


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

More here: Spotted: Unreleased Cannondale Synapse HM


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The team has been testing it since late last year (although in a more discreet... or less flashy paint job at least, it was all white, no logos). The frame is already UCI approved and on the published UCI approved frame list so apart from the paint job, this looks like it's the finished Synapse we'll see in the 2014 line...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like that flashy Cannondale green. I also like that Spesh red. 
Now if Bianchi would bring the all Celeste paint jobs back again all would be well.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

kbwh said:


> I like that flashy Cannondale green. I also like that Spesh red.
> Now if Bianchi would bring the all Celeste paint jobs back again all would be well.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Interesting choice to remove so much material/cross section in that spot. I wonder how they'll pitch that?


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

Its about time Cannondale built all internal cable routing. Hopefully we will see this on their Supersix models.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Sagan is currently using the new Synapse in E3... Interestingly, his has a normal (shorter) length headtube, not the 3km high headtubes that require -25° stems of other Synapses... Hoping they release that, a race geometry version would be far more interesting to me...


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I was at a LBS recently and tried out a synapse (wasn't really feeling it), and when bike guys start talking bikes, they just don't stop. LBS guy did say that even tho they're the factory's 'endurance' bike, the pros don't get this bike, theirs is full custom for the rider. Interesting, could be true, I'm not in that world.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Actually, most pros nowadays use stock bikes. The new UCI rules also requires pro's bikes to be available to the public (within X weeks after it's used in races). When pro get custom bikes, it's just custom geometries or paint. Sagan has a custom sized SuperSix Evo (long as a 58cm but low as a 54cm) but the rest of the team are on stock frames. Years past, when they rode Synapses (some still used their SuperSix Evos on the cobbles), they were the same frames you can buy. The new all green Synapse we first saw at Strade Bianche, today at E3 and in the next cobbled classics is the re-designed Synapse that will probably be available to us in the 2014 line.

What was interesting of Sagan's Synapse today though, is that it looked to have a race geometry instead of the sportive, hybrid-bike-like fit of the Synapse (and most 'smooth' road bikes available). My hope is that, like some other brands do, the new Synapse will be available with the sport/comfort geometry (like current Synapses and those we saw at Strade Bianche) but also with a race geometry like the Evo. I much prefer the SuperSix geometry but the smoother stays and fork and added tire clearance could be interesting to me as I ride mostly on, either very crappy pavement, or gravel and dirt roads most of the time. Oh and Cannondale, make it all green like these and consider one 54cm sold!

View attachment 277678


View attachment 277679


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

If it's anything like the Trek Domaine, they will sell us schlubs the wonked out geometry, and only make 1 batch of race geo bikes to satisfy the UCI rule that they have to sell to the public.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

And it's a winner already! :thumbsup:


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

More info on bike radar here

Looks like it might have decent clearance for bigger tyres and mudguards, if so then I'd be very tempted.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

Sagan's Synapse from the Tour of Flanders on Sunday:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

knucklesandwich said:


> If it's anything like the Trek Domaine, they will sell us schlubs the wonked out geometry, and only make 1 batch of race geo bikes to satisfy the UCI rule that they have to sell to the public.


Schlubs (like me) are after all fine with a taller head tube anyway: I use a 15mm spacer on my Bianchi Infinito, whereas I'd use an extra 20mm on an Oltre. Or size up and use an 11 cm stem instead of a 12.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

True for most... And I just checked the geometry of the current Synapse and compared it with my fit on a SuperSix... I had my stem sitting against the conical spacer (25mm or 30mm stack?) on the SuperSix, I could use the Synapse and have a similar fit, I would just not use any conical spacer (stem against the hidden top headset bearing cap)...


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am pretty excited to see this frame being updated. I like the fact that its an endurance frame without gimmick inserts or de-couplers(although these items seem to work great at their intended purpose) 

The synapse seems like more of a pure frame with thought put into the shapes and design and not just adding simple suspension systems.


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

why is Sagan not using the Spider Chainrings?


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

designair said:


> why is Sagan not using the Spider Chainrings?


Probably for SRM reasons


----------



## designair (Jul 8, 2005)

rayej68 said:


> Probably for SRM reasons


ok, that does make sense.


----------

